# Ice Fishing Checklist



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Looks like we are only a few weeks away from being able to get out on the ice for the first time this season. I figured since I was thinking about it I would post some checklist items too do before heading out. Please add too the list, as I am sure I will forget a few things.

1. New line on reels
2. New blades on Auger if needed
3. Check shanty for operation, and clean up the floor of the shanty of saw dust from waxworms of last year.
4. Check Coleman lanteren is working and full of fuel. Also pack some extra mantles, because you know they are going to break while your draggin your shanty.
5. Pinmans, Pinmans, Pinmans....make sure you gotem and they are sharp.
6. Charge those Vex and AquaVu batteries
7. Find your spikes that slip on your boots, make sure the straps are not broken.
8. Shanty anchors
9. Ice scooper
10. Ensure you have split shots, bobbers, etc... in your ice fishing tackle pack
11. Ice pics for you to wear around your neck
12. Extra clothes in vehicle
13. Batteries for the 2-ways


Quick question. Can anyone give me an idea on what sort of minnow bucket I can use that has a sealing lid, one which I could tip and not spill the minnows or the water. It seems I never make it to the spot on the ice without some mishap in the truck or during the pulling of the shanty process.

flash-------------------------------out


----------



## RONK (Apr 13, 2004)

I will run the risk of stepping on some toes, but what is a shanty anchor used for & when would conditions dictate the use of such an item?


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

In windy conditions it's a way to keep the shanty in place if you step outside of it. The ones I have look like a screw with a "T" handle. I screw one in opposite corners of the shanty through the bottom of the shanty. It has held in some strong wind!!

Gene


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Shanty anchors are for those days when the ice is clear of snow, slick as crap, and wind howling. Take it from me, if you want to sit in one spot in your shanty, and not tip your lanter, snap your rods, break lines, and be laughed at on the ice while you slide down the lake like a wind sail, then you will want to use them.

Now that I have them, I will most definatley laugh at the next lucky ice fisherman that doesnt. Its pretty easy to tell whom does and doesn't. Of coarse I only weigh about 160lbs, so maybe thats the problem...haha

flash-------------------------out


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Question: IS a pinman a particular brand of jig? can someone post a pic of some for me? Thanks guys!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

It's pin-min, not pinman!!! Pin Min is just a name for the lure.


----------



## mousejam515 (Jun 3, 2004)

the Quick Minnow Bait Canister looks like it might be what you need. i dont have one but my buddy dose and its alright. it dosent hold alot of minnows but will probly do for ice fishing.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/reviews/showproduct.php?product=6

j


----------



## Redear (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey Ks get one of colemans jugs 1\2 qal.or 1 gal. depending on #of minnows 
Keeps them from freezing and dumping.Ps works also for a cold drink with minnow chaser.
Fred


----------



## toboso (Apr 14, 2004)

I have a 5 gallon bucket with a screw-on lid (two different styles, actually). I keep my regular minnow bucket inside this for transportation and also for really cold nights (dead air is best insultion). I sometimes use only the screw lid bucket witout the "minnow bucket". Since I work at a chemical plant, I find all sorts of nifty packages in catalogs and vendor samples. There's one style that is being used in the bulk food industry, so check at a local bulk food warehouse store for the bucket-o-nuts or bucket-o-dog food (?).

The bucket-in-a-bucket serves as a place to store skimmers (which doubles as my minnow net) and as a creel on the way in (or any other wet gear and/or loose parts). No wasted space on my sled if I can help it.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

a couple spare cylinders for the heater
snacks
*blue plastic grocery bags for hauling out your trash*
small snow shovel

emergency gear: big trash bag to line a bucket and t.p. for an "emergency" of the pressing, urgent kind.  

personally never had such an emergency but better safe than sorry.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

If you guys make a list of items that can be turend into a "check list" I'll make a printable check list for members...
Something like the one I made here:
CLICK HERE


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Here is the slickest minnow bucket I have used. My buddy uses one and I keep telling myself that as soon as my styrofoam bucket breaks I am getting one. Bad part is my styrofoam bucket is on its third year, I usually only get 1 or 2 trips out of one so this one must know its days are numbered and refuses to give up.http://cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ...=/cabelas/en/common/catalog/item-link.jhtml.1

Scott


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Those checklist are so complete that you won't forget anything and that will make for a boring trip as you have no excuse to talk to other fishermen and try to get some help.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Tylenol, not aspirin, for body aches......energy drink to stay awake....also, the TP is good incaes of nosebleeds.....I had that trouble last year.


----------



## riverbottoms (May 4, 2004)

If you fish from a portable shanty or pull a plastic sled, take the time to wax the bottom of your sled.
I use a liquid skiers wax, just apply and polish.
Whatever you might be pulling will be easier. It does wonders for those scratched up sandpaper feeling bottoms.
Here's an idea from I got from Craig Fletcher to make your pulling easier. Replace your rope with a LONGER THICKER rope,try about 16ft.
A thicker rope is much more comfortable when pulling a heavy sled or shanty. Also use poly-type
none-water absorbing type of rope. At the end of the day your hands
and back will thank you for changing to a longer thicker non-water absorbing rope.


----------



## fisherman261 (Apr 25, 2004)

I might have overlooked this somewhere in the post, but it's not a bad idea to take some thick rope to throw someone in case they go through the ice.


----------

